# Secondary snowblower



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

I have a Troy Bilt Storm 2410. I am looking for a secondary machine to use when there is not enough snow for the 2410 to be used. Any suggestions on what would be a good machine for when I have less then what I really need my storm 2410 for.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

I was thinking for when there is 3" of slushy wet snow or less than 6" of heavy snow to be moved.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I really like the single stage machines (that clean to bare pavement) for those pesky little snow falls. I've had a couple 2 stroke TOROs and recently got an Ariens 4 stroke single stage.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

storm2410 said:


> I have a Troy Bilt Storm 2410. I am looking for a secondary machine to use when there is not enough snow for the 2410 to be used. Any suggestions on what would be a good machine for when I have less then what I really need my storm 2410 for.


If you can find a Honda hs621 used you'll be very happy. Large engine for a single stage, and it's a commercial duty engine, so it should last a LONG time. The thing about having a secondary snowblower is that you don't want to feel like every time you use it that you are using an inferior snowblower. So don't get a tiny single stage that is so narrow that you'll be blowing snow forever, or so underpowered that you have to bring out your troy bilt to do the end of driveway plow pile. That's my two cents, and that is exactly what I personally do.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

how bout a snowshovel. when the snow is light my wife can have most of the driveway cleared before I even get the tractor gased up, started, and out there. and to be honest when there's only a few inches, a blower looks kind of silly being used. it's like, why bother ?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if you are looking to get a used machine a toro 2450, 3650, areins 522, and the Honda hs620 should be on your shopping list


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> if you are looking to get a used machine a toro 2450, 3650, areins 522, and the Honda hs620 should be on your shopping list


Do you mean Honda hs621?


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> how bout a snowshovel. when the snow is light my wife can have most of the driveway cleared before I even get the tractor gased up, started, and out there. and to be honest when there's only a few inches, a blower looks kind of silly being used. it's like, why bother ?


Are you suggesting a powered snow shovel?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

superedge88 said:


> Do you mean Honda hs621?


yes hs621


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Funny topic, the secondary snowblower, it can be defined mostly by location. For me , the primary is a large single stage that can handle all but the biggest storms, while the 2 stage is the backup that only comes out of the cave every 2 years or so. I feel foolish running a big machine into less than 8 inches of snow. As far as width of a machine, if i have to make a couple more passes no biggie, as long as the equipment functions well. Plus it's fun running a snowblower that i have less than a hundred bucks into vs the guy in the next house that spent $1000 for his.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

gibbs296 said:


> Funny topic, the secondary snowblower, it can be defined mostly by location. For me , the primary is a large single stage that can handle all but the biggest storms, while the 2 stage is the backup that only comes out of the cave every 2 years or so. I feel foolish running a big machine into less than 8 inches of snow. As far as width of a machine, if i have to make a couple more passes no biggie, as long as the equipment functions well. Plus it's fun running a snowblower that i have less than a hundred bucks into vs the guy in the next house that spent $1000 for his.


my toro 2450e was my primary machine even after I purchased the craftsman. the 2450e has gotten me through every kind of snowfall you can name. it may not be as fast as a two stage machine in deep or heavy snow but it got the job done


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

I live in NY. We get all kinds of storms. I use the storm 2410 to clean my house & 3 neighbors. Now my sidewalks are 5' across. That's three passes with the machine to get it clean edge to edge. The other thing is the machine is 195 lbs. I have to load it into my neighbors Yukon to get it to a contract job of mine. So I'm looking for a lighter machine for the small storms when the 2410 is not needed


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

yeahhhhhhhhhhh I got a secondary snow blower, my brother with a shovel, because he is not allowed by law to run HEAVY EQUIPMENT.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> yeahhhhhhhhhhh I got a secondary snow blower, my brother with a shovel, because he is not allowed by law to run HEAVY EQUIPMENT.


I've got a brother just like that, that is close to that.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

gibbs296 said:


> Plus it's fun running a snowblower that i have less than a hundred bucks into vs the guy in the next house that spent $1000 for his.


Opinions Vary.


Maybe the guy in the next house has the funds to spend $1,000.00 plus on snow removal equipment 
Maybe the guy in the next house wants to be sure when he opens the garage door and has 8" of snow with 24" drifts to clear out, his blower will perform and not have to hold his breath when he fires up a $100 machine

But take it for what it is worth, I'm just a "crack head" in your eyes, right?


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I guess some of us have enough confidence in our abilities to make something old run like new again for next to nothing. Others can't or choose not to and so buy new instead. Different strokes for different folks. Was that you that was trying to sell me that $5 electric for $120? Sorry the comment was probably a little strong, but i did pick up a mint used 1800 electric for $45. My apologies, i should have simply said no thanks. I edited it to "nice gentleman,"


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Mr. Gibbs296, apologies accepted. Thank You!

Fact is YES, I did offer you a blower I purchased for $5.00, then purchased $15.00 +\- worth of parts and spent a couple hours of my time repairing it. I then offered it up for $120.00.

I'm glad you picked up a 1800, as they are nice little blowers for what they are, as that is what this forum is all about. Perhaps I should not have "called you out" like I did above. For that I also apologies.


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

I know I'm late with this comment, but it will be pertinent to anyone who reads this thread later and has the same question. I just obtained a used HS621 as my 2ndary snowblower for use with smaller to average size snowfalls. It's 15-yrs old and runs like new. I don't know yet how big a snowfall it will handle, but it should be fine up to 6" and maybe more from what I've been reading about it. I've only done 2" so far with it. It's designed for commercial application and will last near forever. My honda lawnmower is 30-yrs old and still runs great.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

The best secondary blower is an auger driven 2 stage, the ground speed and maneuverability is like a SS, yet it lifts and throws like a 2 stage. Though narrow, they will actually still work well in 16 inches of light snow and can even clear EOD if taken slow.


----------



## Saewoody (Nov 7, 2013)

I have an old toro ccr 2000e. It is a 4.5hp single stage. It may be close to 25-30 years old at this point, but is a great little machine. The toro ccr machines are very popular in the area I live, which is central CT. Many of my neighbors and co-workers have them as their only machine. Most winters i split time fairly evenly between my little toro and my ariens 824 (also of the same vintage as the toro, but with a 212cc predator repower). The toros are light and plenty powerful enough for what you are looking for. Most of the newer ones I have seen are 6.5 hp.


----------

